# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Dexamytrex  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dexamytrex
ten lek pomógł mi przy zapaleniu worka spojówkowego i rogówki ... polecam

----------


## Gosia

Działa również skutecznie na zapalenie brzegów powiek połączone z silnym stanem zapalnym, nadkażenia bakteryjne w przebiegu alergicznego zapalenia worka spojówkowego i brzegów powiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również polecam, jakiś czas temu prawie wszyscy w domu przechodzili jakąś chorobę oczu (piszę jakąś, ponieważ okulisci do ktorych trafiałam nie potrafili nazwac choroby). Objawialo sie to wydzieliną, sklejeniem powiek, strasznym bólem, swedzeniem i opuchlizną naprawde wielką opuchlizną. Nie szło funkcjonowac coś strasznego. Okulisci przepisywali pzrerozne krople, masci do oczu ale nic nie pomagalo i bylo coraz gorzej (na koniec pojawila sie krew w oku) aż przypadkowo jakis okulista zapisal wlasnie DEXAMYTREX... Jedyne krople, ktore pomogly. Co jakis czas mam nawroty TEGO CHOLERSTWA, ale wiem, ze musze miec na biezaco kropelki i wszystko jest ok  :Smile:  SZCZERZE POLECAM!  KASIA ;--)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam dexamytrex i tobradex, to leki które miałem po korekcji wzroku oraz przy zapaleniach spojówek. Tylko one mi pomagają, szkoda że na receptę..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja również polecam, jakiś czas temu prawie wszyscy w domu przechodzili jakąś chorobę oczu (piszę jakąś, ponieważ okulisci do ktorych trafiałam nie potrafili nazwac choroby). Objawialo sie to wydzieliną, sklejeniem powiek, strasznym bólem, swedzeniem i opuchlizną naprawde wielką opuchlizną. Nie szło funkcjonowac coś strasznego. Okulisci przepisywali pzrerozne krople, masci do oczu ale nic nie pomagalo i bylo coraz gorzej (na koniec pojawila sie krew w oku) aż przypadkowo jakis okulista zapisal wlasnie DEXAMYTREX... Jedyne krople, ktore pomogly. Co jakis czas mam nawroty TEGO CHOLERSTWA, ale wiem, ze musze miec na biezaco kropelki i wszystko jest ok  SZCZERZE POLECAM!  KASIA ;--)


być może zapalenie nerwu wzrokowego-neurolog

----------

